# Flying Pigeons FB group



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Personally I don't like Facebook, however it seems most do; so I created a group specifically for flying Pigeons. Any talk related to Pigeon flying whether it be 'How does this breed fly' or 'What's a good loft set up for this breed' ect. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/259714020855414/
Flying Pigeons for Flying

The title may seem silly but the point is this it not for people who want to show off the looks of their Rollers, Tipplers ect. Flying talk for people who are serious about their birds performance.


----------

